# Meerforelle Eckernförder Bucht



## snakehead (12. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

vom 13.03 bis zum 23.03 mache ich Urlaub an der Eckernförder Bucht. Dieser ist ausschließlich dem Meerforellenangeln gewidmet. Ich bin absoluter Meerforellen NooB! Geplant ist das Watfischen mit Blinker oder Sbiro + Fliege. 
Meine Frage:
Was für eine Strategie? (Beisszeit, Auflaufendes oder ablaufendes Wasser, flache Buchten oder tiefe Abschnitte, Auflandiger oder Ablandiger Wind)
Wo bekomme ich eine gute Seekarte der Eckernförder Bucht?
Gibt es ein Fachgeschäft in der Nähe von Gettorf?

Habe ich überhaupt eine Chance ohne Hilfe lokaler Experten?
Soviele Fragen sind unverschämt, vergebt mir!

Snakehead #t


----------



## MFGI (12. Februar 2003)

Hallo Snakehead,
schau mal hier  rein.


----------



## snakehead (12. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

und Danke aber die Seite habe ich natürlich schon studiert!
Auch die Seiten diverser Forumsteilnehmer!

Snakehad


----------



## havkat (12. Februar 2003)

Moin snakehead!

Die Eckernförder Ecke ist zwar nicht meine Veranstaltung, aber trotzdem....

Strategien gibt´s viele!
Grundsätzlich sind ruhige Buchten bei kaltem Wasser vorzuziehen. Schwacher Salzgehalt durch Süßwassereinläufe ist ideal (evtl. Schutzgürtel beachten!!!)

Sollte die Wassertemp. Mitte/Ende März über 5°C liegen solltest du, tagsüber, Riffe die in tiefes Wasser führen suchen.
Im 180° Winkel abfischen.
Abends und frühmorgens im unmittelbaren Uferbereich. 
Zu der Zeit auf keinen Fall waten sondern mit trockenen Stiefeln fischen und erst ins Wasser schleichen, wenn &quot;vornean&quot; nix los ist.
Mit welchem Köder du fischt ist erstmal wurscht.
Ich bevorzuge zu Beginn der Frühjahrssaison anständige Happen. Die Blanken haben Hunger und jagen aktiv.
Verzettel dich nicht in Köderexperimenten.
Hänge ran was dir zusagt und fische konzentriert und stur.
Du fängst nur wenn du im/am Wasser stehst und wirfst und nicht beim zweifelnden Starren in die Köderbox!
Schlage *immer* und *hart* an!
Auch beim leisesten Widerstand oder bei kleinen Stupsern.
Ist nicht immer ein alter Seegrashalm oder ein Steinchen, können durchaus ein paar Kilo Silber sein. 
Scharfe und ich meine *SCHARFE* Haken!
Der Greifer muss, auch auf große Entfernung, fassen. Die meisten Mefos werden, meiner Meinung nach, in der ersten Sek./Min. nach dem Anhieb verloren.
1. Anhieb zu schwach
2. Haken stumpf
3. Beides  #d 
4. Pech, hat nicht sollen sein


----------



## snakehead (12. Februar 2003)

Hallo Havkat,

ersteinmal Danke für die Hilfe! Bezüglich des Köders war ich mir noch sehr unsicher. Das man ab 4 Grad Wassertemp. den Blinker nehmen sollte habe ich schonmal gelesen, aber ich wußte ja nicht was für eine Wassertemp. für März zu erwarten ist.
Die Bucht bei Aschau wo die Kronsbek in díe Ostsee fließt hat viele von dir beschriebene Merkmale. Die Stelle werde ich auf jeden Fall ein paar Tage beangeln!
Oder wie ist das? Sollte man im Urlaub lieber wenige Stellen intensivst befischen oder möglichst viele?
Ist die Eckernförder Bucht extrem überlaufen?
Wie findet ihr die Blinker aus der Blinkerschmiede Strehlke?

Snakehead


----------



## havkat (12. Februar 2003)

Nimm eine schlanke Sandaalimitation von bummelig 20g in grün,- o. blau/silber, in der fortgeschrittenen Dämmerung und frühmorgens, also in der &quot;Grauen Stunde&quot; einen pechschwarzen Wobbler gleichen Kalibers.
Den Wobbler oberflächenah und so langsam wie möglich führen.
Kannst ihn auch mal an der Oberfläche plätschern lassen. 

Soweit meine Strategie. :q

Informiere dich unbedingt, ob die Kronsbek eine Sperrzone im Mündungsbereich hat!
Wenn ja, in ausreichendem Abstand fischen.
Es ist zu der Zeit nicht unmöglich, daß du dort noch einen mageren, grau,- o. schwarzgefärbten Absteiger fängst.
Setzte ihn bitte, bitte schnellstmöglich und schonend zurück.
Diese Fische sind praktisch wehrlos, da vom Laichgeschäft erschöpft und sind auch nicht verwertbar.
Wäre keine Heldentat! Auch wenn´s deine Erste sein sollte. Okay? 

Nachtrag: 
Da du im Urlaub dort bist, fische an den Werktagen, frühmorgens bis in den späten Vormittag hinein. Von wegen Andrang und so.


----------



## snakehead (12. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute, 

das mit den Absteigern und den gefärbten Fischen werde ich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen beachten! Den ersten werde ich sowieso wieder schwimmen lassen das bringt mir Glück!
Das mit dem schwarzen Küstenwobbler ist ein guter Tip. Daran glaube ich, wie an den schwarzen Gummifisch nachts auf Zander.

Welche Kopfweite sollte der Watkescher mindestens haben?

Snakehead


----------



## havkat (12. Februar 2003)

> Welche Kopfweite sollte der Watkescher mindestens haben?



Zu groß gibt´s nicht. :q

So ca. 45cm sollen´s schon sein. Tiefes Netz und große Maschen (Hakenpulen).


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. Februar 2003)

@ snakehead

bezüglich Wassertemperatur kannst Dich hier  informieren. Sind die Daten vom letzten Jahr!

Fangzeit: morgens und abends und mittags, aber nur wenn sich die Sonne zeigt! Benutze im März fast nur Wobbler! Die Mefos sind zur der zeit auf heringe spezialisiert!


----------



## snakehead (13. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

danke für die vielen Tips! Das mit der Wassertemperatur ist sicherlich sehr hilfreich! Ein weiterer Ausrüstungsgegenstand wird wohl ein Thermometer sein.
Welche Fachgeschäfte der Region würdet ihr empfehlen auch bezüglich der Seekarte?

Sankehead


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (13. Februar 2003)

Hallo Snakehead,
die Eckernförder Bucht ist sicher nicht zu voll mit Anglern, keine Sorge!
Ein Problem ist, daß es wenige Stellen gibt, an denen man dicht an&acute;s Wasser kommt. Viele Zugänge sind Privatwege und im Besitz von Campinhplatz-Betreibern. Das ist zum Glück aber eher im Sommer ein Problem als so früh im Jahr.
Es gibt einige gute Stellen bei Waabs am Nordausgang der E&acute;förder Bucht, an denen man gut ans Wasser kommt und die auch gute Fangaussichten versprechen (s.a. meerforelle-sh.de).

Viele Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## snakehead (13. Februar 2003)

Hallo Ralf aus Kiel,

wenn es gute Stellen gibt ist ja alles andere wurscht. Es schadet nicht, mal einen Spaziergang zu machen um an eine gute Stelle zu kommen. Noch genau einen Monat.

Snakehead


----------



## snakehead (13. Februar 2003)

Hallo Bellyboatangler,

danke für die Karte! Hier wird einem toll geholfen! Wenn ich wider erwarten etwas fangen sollte, gibt es einen Bericht. Oder wie kann man es dem AB sonst danken?

Snakehead


----------



## havkat (13. Februar 2003)

Bericht und Fotos is scho recht! :q


----------



## snakehead (15. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich werde mich anstrengen, damit es dann auch was zu berichten gibt!
Wieviel Blinker reisst man so am Tag ab? Was schätzt ihr? Für 10 Tage habe ich mir 24 Stck. geholt. Wieviel mehr brauch ich noch? So 30 insgesamt oder? Jeden Tag drei ;+ 

Snakehead


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. Februar 2003)

Mit dem Abreißen ist es immer so ne Sache. Manche Jahre reiße ich mir vielleicht im ganzen Jahr 3 Blinker/Wobbler ab. Letztes jahr habe ich mir gerademal 1 Blinker abgerissen. Hing im Fischernetz!!! :c  Gibt aber auch Tage , wo ich schon 4-5 Blinker/ Wobbler geschafft habe. Dann stelle ich sowieso das Angeln ein. Dann hat es keinen Sinn mehr zu angeln! Mit 24 Blinker solltest Du auf jedenfall Jahre mit auskommen, ansonsten solltest Du deinen Wurfstil änderm oder deine Schnurstärke bzw Sorte wechseln!!!


----------



## snakehead (15. Februar 2003)

Hallo BB-Angler,

da bin ich ja beruhigt! Dann ist Meerforellenangeln wenigstens in einem Punkt nicht so kostenintensiv. Wer an Betonbrücken am Rhein seine Gufis rausschmeißt läßt 3 Köder am Tag und nicht im Jahr! Ansonsten fiebere ich dem großen Ereignis entgegen.
 :z 
Snakehead


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Februar 2003)

Von mir auch noch was :

Bei &quot;Flyfishing-Brinkhoff&quot; , direkt in Eckernförde bekommst Du aktuelle Tipps zur momentanen Fangsituation!
Ausserdem liegt im Eingangsbereich (unter den &quot;Thomas&Thomas&quot;-Ruten :k ) ein Infoblatt. die besten Plätze in der Eckernförder Bucht, mit Kurzbeschreibung und Anfahrtsweg.
Wenn ich meinen Scanner mal wieder zum laufen bringe, dann stelle ich das mal hier rein.


----------



## MFGI (15. Februar 2003)

Hallo Snakehead,
entscheidend ist (wie schon geschrieben) die Wassertemperatur.
Die Ostsee wird sich wohl in den nächsten Wochen nicht sonderlich erwärmen.
Bei Wassertemperaturen bis 3 Grad war oftmals die beste Zeit von ca. 10-15 Uhr. Bei über 3 Grad brachten auch die Dämmerungsphasen Erfolge.
Fische zuerst immer mit Blinkern oder Wobblern, bei zaghaften Zupfern oder Nachläufern wechsel auf Fliege.
Probier es auch einmal am Bülker Leuchturm, kann gute Fische bringen, wenn die Heringe in die Kieler Förde ziehen.
Um die Köderanzahl brauchst Du Dir nicht sonderlich viel Gedanken machen, die kann man vor Ort auch nachkaufen.
Ich verliere im Jahr max. 3 Blinker (und die fast alle durch Zuschlagen des Bügels).
Fische auch mal in Schönhagen (aufgrund der Andrangs am besten in der Woche).
Bei kaltem Wetter lohnt sich auch ein Versuch bei Kiekut im Flachwasser (Süßwassereinlauf).
Ansonsten das übliche Spiel: werfen, werfen, werfen.


----------



## snakehead (15. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

was kann ich noch schreiben um mich zu bedanken?
Hat Flyfishing Brinkhoff auch sbirolinos ? Oder ist die Frage schon Provokation?

Snakehead


----------



## Elch (16. Februar 2003)

Hi Snakehead 
 Kann den Bereich um Waabs ebenso empfehlen wie die &quot; Profis &quot; aus dem Norden.Man kann auch super mit dem Auto dorthinfahren und man hat sein Zeug schnell im Wasser.Außer im Sommer ist es dort meistens sehr ruhig.Außerdem hast du dort einen tollen Blick über die Bucht.
Der Elch aus dem Rheinland


----------



## snakehead (17. Februar 2003)

Hallo @ Elch und Hallo @ Lengalenga,

Eure Tips helfen mir sicherlich!
Langsam wird mein kleiner Ordner mit Meefo-Stellen immer dicker! Waabs ist mir nun schon oft zu Ohren gekommen!Muß wohl was dran sein! Wird näher untersucht.
Der Tip mit der Spundwand an der Grenze Strand/Yachthafen ist in den von mir benutzten Infomedien nicht zu finden! Wenn dort trotzdem regelmässig gefangen wird ist es wohl noch ein Geheimtip! Werde ich an einem Wochenendtag beharken!

Snakehead


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Februar 2003)

> Hat Flyfishing Brinkhoff auch sbirolinos ? Oder ist die Frage schon Provokation?


Hier im Board nicht, aber in dem Laden wohl schon :q !


----------



## snakehead (17. Februar 2003)

Hallo MarioSchreiber,

na da hast du mich dann vor einer peinlichen Situation bewahrt! Die Sbiros werde ich vorher kaufen und dort dann die Fliegen. Das diese dann an den Sbiro kommen, müssen die  nicht wissen. Sähe auch doof aus wenn ich dort nur die Info-Broschüre abgreifen würde.
Noch 24 tage!

Snakehead


----------



## Hamsterson (17. Februar 2003)

@snakehead
Es ist zwar weniger sportlich, aber im letzten Jahr habe ich mit Wasserkugel und Tauwurm während der Hornhechtsaison ziemlich gut Hornhechte und Mefos gefangen.
Zu Eckernförde: mir wurde von einem Kumpel eine gute Stelle verratet. Also, warte nur ab. :m


----------



## snakehead (17. Februar 2003)

Hallo Hamsterson,

nun sitze ich hier gespannt und warte ab! Ich hoffe dein Angebot zusammen angeln zu gehen gilt noch!

Snakehead


----------



## Hamsterson (17. Februar 2003)

Da hast du ja mein Hamsterwort.


----------



## Elch (17. Februar 2003)

hallo snakehead

Was Kumpel Lengalenga über die Mole sagt, kann ich nur Bestätigen.Selbst normale Urlaubsangler haben dort schon &quot;Forellen &quot; gefangen.Allerdings ist die Mole immer auch ein Anziehungspunkt für Urlauber, somit immer dieselben Fragen:Haben sie etwas gefangen , Was denn ? etc....In der Dämmerung bei Ostwind geht auch meistens etwas mit Portionsdorschen.Selbst der Hering ist bei günstigem Wind noch im Sommer zu fangen.
Der Elch


----------



## Ace (17. Februar 2003)

@Hamsterson


> Es ist zwar weniger sportlich, aber im letzten Jahr habe ich mit Wasserkugel und Tauwurm während der Hornhechtsaison ziemlich gut Hornhechte und Mefos gefangen.


warum weniger sportlich;+ erklär mal...ist das kein angeln ;+


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. Februar 2003)

@ Ace
meinte bestimmt damit, das er wesentlich weniger seine Montage rauswirft!!! Und der Fang von untermaßigen Mefos ist meist die Folge. Es sei den, man nimmt gleich Hakengröße 1/0 und größer mit 2-3 Tauwürmer dran. Ansonsten sind die Mefos sehr klein! Alle 15-20 Minuten müssen die Würmer gewechselt werden!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Februar 2003)

Fragt mal in Dänemark nach   
Dort wird diese Art des Fischens am Meer recht regelmässig praktiziert. Allerdings mit Rotwürmern !!!!
Und : Ein schneller Anhieb ist Alles.
Ich habe es im letzten Jahr einmal versucht und eine Steelhead gefangen. 
Von vielen an der Küste wird diese Art allerdings als
nicht &quot;waidgerecht&quot; abgelehnt !!


----------



## Hamsterson (18. Februar 2003)

@Ace
Ist halt genauso sportlich, wie auf dem Sofa sitzen. :q 
Aber zum Glück muss Angeln nicht immer sportlich sein, es müssen auch mal die Filets geschnitten. Zu der Hackengröße kann ich dem BBA nur zustimmen. Es sind tatsächlich viele Untermaßige unterwegs, manchmal sogar echte Babys von 30cm Länge. Und dass die Hornis auf die Tauwürmer beißen, war für mich bis zum letzten Sommer auch neu.


----------



## snakehead (18. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

sportlich oder nicht. Ich werde mich ausschließlich dem Spinnangeln widmen.
Aber jetzt noch eine Frage die mich wurmt: Warum ist immer nur eine Seite von Blinkern bemalt? Warum wird die konkave Fläche nie gestaltet?

Snakehead


----------



## havkat (18. Februar 2003)

> Warum wird die konkave Fläche nie gestaltet?



Um der Kreativität von Anglern Freiraum zu erhalten.  :q
Neennee, geht um die Lichtreflexe, also zusätzliche Reizwirkung. 

Gibt aber auch Muster die beidseitig Farbe haben.

Noch schnell meine Meinung zum Naturköder auf Mefos:

Kostet vielen Kleinforellen das Leben, da die Pupsies das Rotwurmbündel oft gierig und ratzfatz abschlucken.
Bei starken Fischen besteht die Gefahr des Verluderns bei Vorfachbruch und abgeschlucktem Haken.
Das ist besonders beim &quot;Klappstuhlfischen&quot; a´la Bordell de Forell der Fall.
Montage rausfeuern, Rute in den Halter, Stuhl aufklappen und Pils an den Hals.
Wenn die Wasserkugel dann so richtig abzwitschert, wird angeschlagen.
Konzentriertes Fischen mit ständiger Tuchfühlung und schnellem Anhieb verringert das Risiko allerdings.
Nun...wer´s mag... und was ist beim Fischen schon &quot;sportlich&quot;, ausser langen Fußmärschen in kuscheligem Neopren oder manuellem BB-Vortrieb? 
Das Nachstellen und Erbeuten von Tieren hat doch nix mit Fußball etc. zu tun.


----------



## Hamsterson (18. Februar 2003)

Angeln ohne Fische zu fangen ist schon sportlich. Oda isses nur Luft holen und Spaß haben? :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. Februar 2003)

Die Wurmangelei kannst genug in der Wohlenberger Wiek beobachten. Einige Einheimische fangen mit Würmern dort mehrere Mefos, die nicht mal 30 cm haben ! Die nehmen dann alles mit, was an der Rute beißt.  Vielleicht wird sich das ja bald ändern. Seit diesem Jahr ist es zum Glück nur noch erlaubt drei maßige Mefos am Tag zu fangen. Ich werde in diesem Jahr mal die Wurmangelei am schwimmenden Spirilino versuchen. Allerdings mit Circle Hooks in XXL und 3-5 Taumetten dran. Mal sehen, ob sich dann noch kleine Mefos daran vergreifen. Bisher hatten alle Fische den Haken im Maulwinkel, die ich mit Circle Hooks gefangen hatte. Konnte so bisher alle untermaßigen Dorsche und Plattfische schonend zurücksetzen!!! Werde dies auf jedenfall bei den Mefos mal ausprobieren!!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. Februar 2003)

@ snakehead

Das ist vorallem produktionsbedingt, denn in der Innenseite sammelt sich schnell Farbe die viel länger brauch zum trocknen. Die dann auch noch mit der Klarlackschicht sich vermischt und alles verschlieren lässt.
Außerdem bringt Multicolor in der konkaven Seite nix, denn schau doch mal in einen Löffel rein, der spiegelt alles nur verkehrt rum aber bringt gut leuchtende Farben nicht raus.
Dagegen werden Lichtspiegelungen hervoragend rausgebracht!
 
Aber bestimmt gibt es colorierte Innenseiten.
Der Angler kauft ja, nicht der Fisch.  :m


----------



## snakehead (18. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

@ MikeFish: Das ist eine sehr einleuchtende Erklärung! Ich meine das mit dem Lack und  der Lichtspiegelung! 

@ Bellyboatangler: schonmal einen circle-Hook am Blinker benutzt ? Entgenet das vielleicht dem ausschlitzen der Meefo?


Snakehead?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. Februar 2003)

@ snakehead

Nein, habe ich bisher noch nicht. Beim Spinnangeln vertraue ich eher den rattenscharfen Drillingen von VMC. Einzelhaken haben da nicht so mein Vertrauen beim Spinnangeln!


----------



## marioschreiber (19. Februar 2003)

Wenn viel Kraut im Wasser treibt dann kann ein Einzelhaken schon sehr zur &quot;Entspannung&quot; beitragen. So muss man nicht nach jedem, sondern mit Glück nur nach jedem zweiten oder dritten Wurf den Haken freipulen!
Ich habe auch mit Einzelhaken meine Fische landen können.

Wenn viel Kraut im Wasser ist und ich keine Einzelhaken dabei habe, dann hab ich auch keine Probleme damit die Zange zu nehmen und aus einem VMC-Drilling einen Einzelhaken zu machen!


----------



## Hamsterson (19. Februar 2003)

Oder auch mal ganz ohne angeln. Spaß haben und Fische schonen.


----------



## snakehead (20. Februar 2003)

Ohhhhh jaaaaa, :z 

ein paar Circle-Hooks für krautiges Wasser gehören auch in die Schachtel. Ganz ohne Haken will ich dann doch nicht angeln. Und die Verstümmelung von VMC-Drillingen werde ich soweit es geht vermeiden! Der Sprengring macht doch alles so leicht!
Einmal mehr muß ich für die Inspiration danken!
In der beschriebenen Situation bietet ein Einzelhaken klare Vorteile. Und ich werde den Circle-Hook probieren, da er wohl gut hakt und da die Spitze so ausschaut als ob sie kaum Kraut fangen kann.
Danke Leute 

Snakehead


----------



## marioschreiber (20. Februar 2003)

Sicher, das verstümmeln von Drillingen muss nicht sein wenn man Einzelhaken dabei hat. Aber wenn nicht, dann kann ein kurzer Einsatz der Zange die Nerven schonen!


----------



## MFGI (20. Februar 2003)

Ich suche schon seit längerer Zeit dementsprechende Haken
für Krautgang.
Die bei uns erhältlichen Einzelhaken bekommt aufgrund des kleinen Öhrs nicht auf den Sprengring.
Kann mir jemand praxiserprobte Haken empfehlen?
Notgedrungen habe ich bisher bei starkem Krautgang eine Fliege mit abgekniffen Haken vorgeschaltet.


----------



## snakehead (20. Februar 2003)

Hallo Mfgi,

kann dir Jetzt noch nichts konkretes sagen aber VMC hat auch Circle-Hooks oder auch Heilbutthaken gennant. Nächste Woche gehe ich einkaufen vielleicht kann ich dir dann mehr sagen!

Snakehead


----------



## havkat (20. Februar 2003)

Nicht vergessen Snakehead!

Bei echten, also wirklich runden, Cirkles mit eingezogener Spitze *nicht* anschlagen.
Die Kreishaken müssen sich in den Kiefer einziehen.

Sonst gibt´s Nervenprobleme, mit oder ohne Kraut. 

Könnte ich nie zum Mefofischen verwenden. Bin auf Anschlag geeicht.
Läuft biomechanisch, ohne bewußte Steuerung. :q


----------



## snakehead (20. Februar 2003)

Hallo Havkat,

wenn man den Mechanismus dieses Hakens verstanden hat. versteht man auch warum man nicht anschlagen darf! Beim Spinnangeln mit dem Gufi schlage ich bei starken Bissen auch nicht an! Dadurch das man stetig nur Druck hält (am besten seitlich) zieht man den Hakenschenkel zum Maul raus und die Spitze greift im Lippenbereich! Klappt vorzüglich und besonders Hechte haben selbst kleine Gufis im Mundwinkel hängen anstatt im Rachen! 
Schaun wer mal obs klappt.

Snakehead


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Februar 2003)

@ MFGI
Kannst auch bitten Schnur zwischen Haken und Sprengring schalten. Mache ich an Küstenabschnitten mit viel Hängergefahr. Dann ist höchstens der Haken weg und Blinker/Wobbler sind noch da. Und das Problem mit der Größe des Öhrs hast dann auch nicht. An einen Einzelhaken beim Spinnfischen muß ich mich wohl erst gewöhnen und überzeugt werden. Werde es mal testen! Jedenfalls beim Naturköderfischen schwöre ich auf Circlehooks!!! Gibt nix besseres!!!


----------



## snakehead (12. März 2003)

Hallo Leute,

die Koffer sind gepackt, in weniger als 24h stehe ich zum ersten mal am Ostseestrand um mein Glück auf MeeFo zu versuchen. 
Dank Eurer Hilfe habe ich eine wage Vorstellung von dem was mich erwarten wird und wie ich vorgehen werde.
Falls ich dort unten ein Internet-Cafe finde werde ich zwischendurch Berichte abliefern, falls sich Erfolg einstellt.
Ansonsten bin ich voll aufgeregt! :z 

Snakehead


----------



## havkat (12. März 2003)

Na denn Tight Lines!

Viel Spass und nicht vergessen, daß die Ostsee bei 3-4°C liegt.
Büschn früh um die Badesaison zu eröffnen.  :q
Also &quot;WATCH YOUR STEP!&quot;
Hoffe wir lesen dann einen Bericht über den Drill deiner ersten Meerforelle! #6


----------



## anguilla (12. März 2003)

ich wünsch dir auch ordentlich Petri! :m

ich befinde mich nächste Woche in der selben Situation, also bin schon gespannt auf Deine Erlebnisse!


----------



## Meerforelle-aus-der-Ostsee (13. März 2003)

Hat jemand Ahnung, wie es an der Eckerförder Bucht momentan aussieht? Wo gehe ich am besten hin? Wollte am Samstag mal los. Ist es besser früh oder spät zu gehen?


----------



## nobbidick (13. März 2003)

Wecome Meerforelle aus der Ostsee  :m  (wat&acute;n langer Name :b  :q )

Hier wird dir bestimmt geholfen  :m 

Gruß
nobbi


----------



## havkat (13. März 2003)

Moin M.a.d.O!

Momentan wohl noch tagsüber, also nach´m Aufstehn. 

Kannst jetzt den ganzen Tag mit Bissen rechnen.
Eckernförde ist nicht meine Ecke. Sorry.


----------



## marioschreiber (13. März 2003)

Willkommen an &quot;Board&quot; M.a.d.O.!
Ist leider auch nicht meine Ecke, aber gefangen wird im Moment überall recht gut!
Wie Havkat schon schrieb, tagsüber!

Bin übringends gerade als Schneider nach Hause gekommen. War aber auch nur eine Stunde los (das ist der Vorteil wenn man hier wohnt!).


----------



## Meerforelle-aus-der-Ostsee (14. März 2003)

Trotzdem vielen Dank, werde es Morgen mal versuchen!
Suche mir eventuell einen Süßwassereinlauf. Macht das Sinn?
Ist den die andere Ecke (Fehmarn, WS, Dazendorf, etc. besser?


----------



## MartinVahldiek (14. März 2003)

Hallo MadO,

ich war gestern in ws. bei nordwind ist es dort schlecht. der auflandige wind trübt das wasser sehr ein und treibt reichlich kraut vor die küste. wenn der wind aber dreht, lohnt sich auf jeden fall ein versuch. allerdings kannst du dir bei dem wetter den strand in weißenhaus mit ca. 100 anderen anglern teilen. dann eher dazendorf ganz früh morgens.
steck den kopf nicht in den sand und lass dich nicht von so vielen stellen verrückt machen. mefo fischen ist ein geduldsspiel, bei dem man solange nicht glaubt, dass es klappen kann, bis es das erste mal in der rute geruckt hat. ab dann ist es dann schwer davon loszukommen. halte durch.

martin


----------



## theactor (17. März 2003)

*Wind*

Hey MeFoFans! 
Stimmt! Nordwind ist am Weissenhauser Strand seehr ungünstig. Aber immerhin habe ich dort vorgestern (bei Westwind) meine allererste Meerforellen gefangen!! Kein Riese (43cm) aber blitzeblank und gut im Futter. Die Sucht ist nun perfekt  :l 
Aus zahlreichen Gesprächen mit den dortigen Anglern erfuhr ich, dass es morgens und später am nachmittag am besten beisst. Meine erste (!!erwähnte ich das schon?!) fing ich gegen 11.00 Uhr - danach tat sich nichts mehr.
Heute war ich am Brodtener Steilufer und dort sind die Fänge (laut Auskunft) mäßig. Dort scheint es sich wirklich erst zu rentieren, wenn das Wasser 6-8 Grad hat. (Leider nur mit Erlaubnisschein und höchst merkwürdigen Gesetzen...)
Dann muss ich ja noch erwähnen: MeFoAngeln macht nicht nur einen Heidenspaß -- der Fisch ist auch noch soooo lecker!! :q


----------



## snakehead (22. März 2003)

Hallo Leute,

bin ein bißchen früher zurück als geplant aber es gibt viel zu erzählen!

Versprochener Bericht folgt!   

Snakehead


----------



## snakehead (22. März 2003)

Hallo Leute,

hier mein Bericht:

Do 13.03.03 Anreisetag

Die Fahrt war eigentlich problemlos! Immer die A1 runter und dann auf die A7, daß ich dann die richtige Abfahrt verpasst hatte machte nichts. Von hinten rangefahren und der Zeitverlust war minimal. Angekommen - Schlüsselübergabe-
Ausgeladen ab nach Kiekut! Wassertemperatur 3 Grad der Zulauf hatte 6 Grad. Vielversprechend aber aber keinerlei &quot;Kontakt&quot;. Aber wer hätte das erwartet.

Fr 14.03.03

Ausgeschlafen stand ich morgens um neun in der Bucht bei Aschau. Es war verdammt kalt. Naja die Sonne schien und mit Handschuhen war das Fischen eigentlich ganz schön! Mit der 0.12 Fireline machte ich gute Wurfweite und langsam stellte sich ein Rythmus ein. Beim fischen genoss ich Luft und Landschaft aber wunderte mich langsam wo denn die anderen MeeFo-Angler sind. Gute Plätze ziehen Angler an also schien es mir sinnvoll erstmal Meerforellen Angler zu suchen. Gedacht - Getan: 13.00 Uhr Platzwechsel nach Noer. Dort traf ich einen anderen Watangler der sich mit mir auch gut unterhalten hat. Aber die geteilten Infos waren allgemein gehalten. Aber an diesem Platz war schon mehr Andrang. Wenn ich auch keinen Fisch sah. Auch bei den anderen nicht! So hatte ich doch die Gewissheit das dies ein guter Platz sein mußte.

Sa. 15.03.03 

Wochenende und die Sonne schien. Innerlich war ich darauf vorbereitet mit Hundertschaften anderer Meefo Enthusiasten im Wasser zu stehen. Aufgrund des Windes und des Zuflusses entschied ich mich abermals für Aschau. Und siehe da am WE auch hier Andrang. Dann wurde ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht das Teile der Bucht Warngebiet der BW sind. Vom Kreuz am Strand zur Boje weit draussen links. Zwischen ein paar Felsen sah ich etwas blitzen. Leider konnte ich nicht ran ohne mir den Ärmel nasszumachen. Aber die Belohnung war ein Hansen Fight 18g rotgelb. Doch langsam kamen die Zweifel auf. Ist das Wasser schon warm genug für Blinker? Es hatte gerade mal 3 Grad. Für den nächsten Tag nahm ich mir vor mit Sbiro und Fliege zu fischen.

So 16.03.03

Irgendwie kam ich an dem Tag schwer aus dem Bett. Aber macht nichts die Sonne schien und der Wind war nicht zu schneidend. Mit dem Sbiro hatte ich von Anfang an Probleme.
Blödes Kackding. Nach 20 Würfen mit 2 Perücken machte es irgendwann PENG. Das Ding flog im hohen Bogen, auf Nimmerwidersehn ein Stück weit gen Horizont und tauchte dann völlig losgelöst in die Eckernförder Bucht ein. Ich war froh darüber! Sbiro OUT Blinker IN!Aber frustriert über den Platz wechselte ich direkt nach Noer. Dort sah ich einen sympathischen alten Herren bis zum Bauch im Wasser stehen. Er grüßte freundlich offenbar hatte er erkannt das ich ein &quot;neues Gesicht&quot; hier war. Wir kamen ins Gespräch über Meefo, Krieg ,Krankheiten und Gott und die Welt. Dann war es Zeit weiterzuangeln! Fischend watete ich die Küste hinunter um Niemanden zu behindern und fand in respektablen Abstand einen Stein den ich erklomm. Nach einem Wurf schräg raus ein Schlag in der Rute! Reflexartig schlug ich an. Sofort spürte ich das typische schütteln und sie tanzte unter der Oberfläche. Durch die Pol Brille konnte ich die roten Kiemen sehen. Langsam holte ich sie ran. Dann wurde sie Fireline schlaff. 15 sec. Meefo Adrenalin Rausch. Mit klopfenden Herzen uns zittrigen Fingern stand ich da. Erster Kontakt.

Mo 17.03

Selber Stein am selben Platz bei Noer. Alle Blinker hatten einen 2 Sprengring vorm Haken bekommen und die Fireline war durch  0.25 Mono ersetzt. Ich fischte konzentriert den ganzen Tag.
In der Dämmerung dann ein Ruck in der Rute den ich mit einem Anschlag quittierte. 2 mal wieder dieses typische rütteln in der Rute und dann war die Schnur schlaff. Ich sah noch einmal ihre Flanke blitzen! Mein Anhieb war wohl zu schwach. Trotzdem war ich glücklich ich hatte einen Platz an den ich glauben durfte.
Aufgefallen war mir ein älterer Herr der von morgens acht bis um abends sieben im Wasser stand und den Blinker hinausfeuerte. Hardcore Meefo Rentner. Als er im dunkeln abmarschierte schien es mir günstig ihn auf dem Rückweg zu begleiten und auszufragen. Es hagelte konkrete Info. Von Strategie bis Platzwahl bis Idealbedingungen und Blinkerfarben. Ich wünschte mir mein Diktiergerät herbei. &quot;hörst du diesen Vogel? Wenn der singt dann ist morgen schönes Meefo Wetter&quot; Auch er war Schneider geblieben. Er sagte das Wasser sei noch zu kalt aber warum sollte man im Wohnzimmer sitzen?  Genau Warum?

Die 18.03.03 

Schon im Wetterbericht kündigten sich widrige Wetterverhältnisse für Noer an, spontan fuhr ich auf die andere Seite der Bucht in die Nähe von Waabs. Die Steilküste im Nacken schütze vor dem kräftigen Wind und die Wellen klatschten leicht ans Ufer. Trotzdem sah man das so ein halber Meter Wasser fehlte. Im Laufe des Vormittags trudelten mehrere Angler ein da die Bedingugnen auf der anderen Seite schlecht waren. Durch die Tips der alten Herren kam es dazu das ich ihnen oder ihren Bekannten eigentlich jeden Tag begegnete. Ich kam mir integriert vor.
Im Schutze der Steilküste wurde es warm. Immer wieder feuerte ich ich einen grün-weissen Troll der Blinkerschmiede Strehlke raus. Dann ein Ruck in der Rute.
Beim Anschlag ging die leicht eingestellte Bremse ein bißchen. Wieder das typische schütteln. Aber durch Mono gedämpft. Die Rute hielt ich flach seitlich um Springen zu vermeiden. Während des Drills nahm ich meinen Watkescher vom Rücken und legte ihn neben mir ins Wasser! Dann der Moment der Wahrheit. Als ich den Fisch heranführe ist er noch nicht müde, aber ich sah das der halbe Blinker mit gesamten Drilling tief im Maul sitzt. Ich riskierte es und zog de noch zappelnden Fisch ins Netz. Meine erste Meefo und auch noch maßig lag im Netz. überglücklich fischte ich weiter.

Mi 19.03.03

Selber Platz selbe Stelle. Der Wind war ein bißchen unstet aber die Bedingungen eigentlich toll. Trotzdem tat sich den ganzen Tag überhaupt nichts. Kein Aussteiger kein Fehlbiß
kein Kontakt. Ein Tag ohne Kontakt - Wie frusrierend.


Do. 20.03.03

Selber Platz. Selbe Stelle. Doch der Wind hatte gedreht und kam auflandig mit ordentlichen Wellen. Zwischendurch hatte man arge Krautprobleme. Den ganzen Tag tat sich nichts. Alle anderen Angler verabschiedeten sich gegen 18.00 Uhr und gaben auf. Auch die alten Herren die nun schon sowas wie Kumpels waren. Allein fischte ich weiter festentschlossen. Waren die Bedingúngen doch ideal. Das Wasser war nun auf die ersten 7 Meter eingetrübt doch das Kraut war weg. Dann nahm ich ein Ostsee Teilbad. Meine linke Seite war klitschnass. Unbeirrt fischte ich weiter.
Dann auf einmal Biss!Meefoschütteln am anderen Ende! Es dauerte schon 2 Minuten bis ich sie herangeführt hatte. Auch sie hatte den Blinker voll genommen so daß kein Hakenbogen frei war. Schnell gekeschert und abgeschlagen. Dann fischte ich weiter in der Hoffnung noch eine zu bekommen. Und keine fünf Minuten später dann noch ein Biß. Diesmal direkt unter der Rute. Der Fisch tobte und er war nur knapp gehakt. Es befand sich nur 1 m schnur zwischen Rutenpitze und Fisch, also strandete ich ihn kurzerhand. Inzwischen drückte der Wind das Wasser derart heran, daß ich die Fische und meinen Rucksack auf die Steilküste legen mußte. Der Strand war Unterwasser. Inzwischen fror ich erbärmlich aber ich machte weiter. Nach weiteren 10 min wieder ein Ruck in der Rute. Anhieb. Dann die Rute flach. Doch was war das. Kein blitzen kein Schwall an der Oberfläche. Trotzdem deutliche wenn auch träge Gegenwehr. Im trüben kescherte ich den Fisch. Ahh Dorsch! Mein erster Dorsch überhaupt. Doch welches Mindestmaß hat Dorsch? Ich war völlig überfragt und setzte den Fisch zurück. Es wurde nun Dunkel und ich zog ab. Ein unvergesslicher Tag. Die Stunde die ich länger geblieben bin hat mir gezeigt das Ausdauer vielleicht die wichtigste Zutat zum Erfolg darstellt. Der Erfolgsköder diesmal rotschwarzer Troll 18g der Blinkerschmiede Strehlke.

Fr. 21.03.03

Katastrophentag.Nachläufer. Wathose undicht, am vorletzen Tag. Wathose zum ausleihen Fehlanzeige. Nochmal in Eckernförde ins Angelcenter gegangen. Trockenzeit Wathose 1 Tag. Alles Mist.
Ab nach Hause.
Ein schöner Urlaub mit unvergesslichen Erlebnissen und Einblicken in die Meefo-Szene.
Vielen dank an Hanna und seine Bekannten und an den Mann aus Heide. 

Snakehead


----------



## Broesel (22. März 2003)

Hach... :z 

War das wunderschön zu lesen. Alles mitgemacht, von undichter Wathose, über Mefo bis Dorsch. Wenn man da nicht küstensüchtig wird... :m


----------



## schlot (22. März 2003)

:m starker Bericht und das mit den Mefos hat auch geklappt
Anglerherz was wilst du mehr!


----------



## Borgon (22. März 2003)

Schön zu lesender Bericht Snake,kann man richtig mitfibern :m Wie gross war denn der Dorsch ungefähr? #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. März 2003)

spitzenmässiger Bericht.... :m 
hat beim Lesen richtig gekribbelt.... und wie Joerg schon sagt : Alles was dazugehört in ein paar Tagen.....
Prima.....
und den nächsten Trip schon geplant ??


----------



## snakehead (23. März 2003)

Hallo Leute,

natürlich habe ich mich infiziert und leider ist diese Krankheit unheilbar. Einige der Veteranen die ich traf beweisen es. Manche sind seit 1960 nur hinter Meefo her!
Das einzige an deren Ausrüstung was nicht selber gebaut wurde ist die Rolle und die Schnur.

Der Dorsch war so 30 cm groß war aber Fett. Habe irgendwie schon drangedacht ihn plattzumachen und der Wirtin zu schenken. Was ist das Mindestmaß?

Der nächste Trip ist natürlich schon in Planung! Das nächste mal werde ich wohl Guerilla angeln machen.Im Sommer keine Unterkunft um Geld zu sparen und hinter der Grundangel dann tagsüber pennen. Um nachts dann auf Meefo zu spinnen. Oder im Herbst. Vielleicht wechsel ich nach der nächsten großen Prüfung auf die Kieler Uni. Vieleicht werde ich Deutschlands erster Angel Penner. Morgens betteln Fußgängerzone Eckernförde, abends Meefo angeln. Auf jeden Fall beeinflussen manche Erlebnisse das Leben. #v 

Snakehead


----------



## Andreas Michael (23. März 2003)

Wau ein wirklich klasse bericht ich habe direkt mitgefiebert :q  Anglerherz wat willste meer


----------



## havkat (24. März 2003)

Auweia!

Ein neuer, unheilbarer Junkie, macht die Küste unsicher! :q

Erste Mefotour und so erfolgreich? Petri!!



> Die Stunde die ich länger geblieben bin hat mir gezeigt das Ausdauer vielleicht die wichtigste Zutat zum Erfolg darstellt.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. März 2003)

Tja, für Entgiftung und Therapie ist es nun zu spät.

Klasse Urlaubsbericht !!! und da soll es Angler geben, die fahren für solche Erlebnisse bis nach Schweden oder noch weiter  :q  :q  :m 


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Fischbox (10. Mai 2003)

Moin! #h 

Da hast Du einen Spitzenbericht über Deine ziemlich erfolgreichen ersten Versuche auf Mefos abgeliefert. Macht Spaß zu lesen.:m 

Bin gespannt wann ich in den Kreis der Süchtigen eintrete;+  
Ausdauer ist bei mir genügend vorhanden, aber mit der Zeit ist das doch arg knapp. Wird schon werden!

Hatte letztens meine ersten Versuche in Sachen Küstenspinnfischen gemacht. 4 Dorsche in anderthalb Stunden. Zwei davon waren geeignet für die Pfanne, da sie über meinem persönlichen 40er Mindestmaß lagen. 








 Hat tierisch Spaß gemacht die Aktion, nicht zuletzt weil die alten Hasen rechts und links neben mir absolut leer ausgegangen sind
:q :q . Nein, keine Schadenfreude, nur Freude darüber das ich instinktiv meinen Köder wohl ganz gut geführt habe.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Mai 2003)

@ Fischbox

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Dorschen



> nur Freude darüber das ich instinktiv meinen Köder wohl ganz gut geführt habe.




Das ich nicht lache. Bei Dorschen muß man einfach nur Glück haben. Die beißen auf alles wenn sie da sind. Naja, auf der richtigen Stelle stehen und zur rechten Uhrzeit da sein. ( den Köder direkt an der Fressstrasse ranbringen. Dann hat das alles mit richtiger Köderführung im Flachwasser nichts zu tun. Bei Mefo allerdings räume ich das ein. Meist fangen aber die abwechslungsreichen Spinnangler die Forellen!


----------



## theactor (11. Mai 2003)

Hi!

Glückwunsch an alle Mefo/Dorsch-Fänger!

Ich habe heute in Brodten eigentlich auf Hornhecht gespitzelt... die mich jedoch ignorierten...

Dann wählte ich einen Möre Sild 10Gramm silber-schwarz und hatte nach einigen Würfen *zack*! die zweite MeFo meines Lebens: 45cm und 1,1 kg. :z 

Kurze Zeit später wurden  ca. 15 Sprotten (gejagt?) an unserem Angelplatz  gespült...(die wir einsammelten und als Köder gebrauchen werden). 
Und als ich die MeFo ausnahm: im Magen drei Sprotten!
Also hatte ich, eher zufällig, scheinbar den richtigen Köder gewählt-- der einer Sprotte recht nahe kam...
Und auch wieder viel gelernt.
Mann, MeFo-Angeln macht einfach Spaß!!

Grüße von
theactor


----------



## MichaelB (11. Mai 2003)

Moin,

@theactor: :m  na siehste, das müßte den letzten Freitag ja ausgeglichen haben #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (11. Mai 2003)

HI!

@MichaelB: 
Danke! Aber ich habe am Freitag eigentlich nicht viel vermisst! Der Angelspaß war da  
Auf eine Wa(r)those,
theactor 
 #h


----------



## snakehead (12. Mai 2003)

Hallo @ Fischbox,

zwei tolle Dorsche hast Du da gefangen! Und Danke für das Lob den Bericht betreffend. Aber das AB hat mir mit wertvollen Tips geholfen den Urlaub zu planen. Als Dank habe ich einfach einen Auszug aus meinem Angelurlaub-Tagebuch reingestellt.

Und eine der Meefos liegt noch in der Truhe! Vielleicht bleibt sie dort als Beweis oder endet als Sushi!

Snakehead


----------



## spinnracer (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meerforelle Eckernförder Bucht*

Fahre dieses Jahr wieder nach Eckernförde und werde von der "Urlaubermohle" mein Glück versuchen. Die letzten zwei Mefos haben etwa 10 Meter vor dem Schwimmanleger gebissen.


----------



## Gu.est (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Meerforelle Eckernförder Bucht*

in der eckernförder-bucht gibt es keine mefos. wahrscheinlich habt ihr das mit dorschen oeder heringen verwechselt. :q


----------



## xxMartinxx (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Eckernförder Bucht*

Das dachte ich auch aber jetzt beim vierten Angriff in Folge, hab ich endlich mal Kontakt gehabt....und verloren.... : (


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Eckernförder Bucht*

Fahrt halt alle nach Weissenhaus! Da fangt ihr immer. Und groß!


----------



## xxMartinxx (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Eckernförder Bucht*

Der Weg ist mir zu weit!
Dann angle ich lieber in fast leerem Wasser. ; D


----------



## xxMartinxx (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Eckernförder Bucht*

YYyyeeehhhhaaa!!! Heute ein Grönländer bekommen!!!


----------



## aesche100 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Eckernförder Bucht*

Sei froh, dass kein Isländer gebissen hat:m


----------



## GeorgeB (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Eckernförder Bucht*

Nur 10 Jahre und 2 Wochen - und schwupps, kam eine Antwort. Angler müssen eben Geduld haben. :m


----------



## xxMartinxx (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Eckernförder Bucht*

Ich angle jetzt seit mehr als zwanzig Jahren, wenn auch erst zwölf sehr intensiv aber Erfolge brauche ich trotzdem schnellstmöglich!
Trotzdem gebe ich nie auf! 
Jedenfalls nicht beim angeln : D


Jaa... die gemeinen Isländer....


----------



## ZirniZ (29. September 2016)

*AW: Meerforelle Eckernförder Bucht*

Hallo! Ich bin in der nächsten Woche mit der Family in der Nähe von Büsum im Urlaub! Überlege mal einen Nachmittag nach Noer zum Mefofischen zu fahren!
Kann mir einer von Euch sagen ob die Mefos schon aktiv sind?
Oder ist das Wasser noch zu warm?
Über ein zwei Tipps zu guten Stellen wäre ich auch sehr dankbar!
Danke schon mal für eure Antworten!


----------

